# Logitech Z 5300 Subwoofer Issue



## Raijian (Aug 30, 2011)

The Z-5300 subwoofer is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too bassy. I have it turned down on the physical control panel and it's still way too loud for an apartment building.

Is there any way to just play music out of the two front speakers and not the annoying subwoofer? I have onboard sound and I can't find any software that helps.

I just want sound coming out of my speakers, but apparently you can't turn off the subwoofer. I tried unplugging the orange cord from both the woofer and the PC leaving only the "front" green cord plugged in but it still sends out an annoying level of bass.

Any way to turn this thing off? I will get evicted if I play any music at any sound level with this stupid thing.


----------



## crush3r (Aug 30, 2011)

Well if you don't mind hardware modding then you can swap out one of the resistors in the control pod. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## Raijian (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm studying electronics engineering, but I really don't have the experience yet or the time right now to do that. I'd rather fix it via software if there is a way


----------



## crush3r (Aug 30, 2011)

I know it's not ideal, here's the link anyway. He makes it sound very simple, removing all R104 resistors and replacing with jumpers. The issue is they're likely not the same as in your system  LINK


----------



## Raijian (Aug 30, 2011)

Well thanks anyway! This will be a small project for me down the road when I get more into physical stuff in school.


----------



## crush3r (Aug 30, 2011)

A simple solution would be turn the bass down on iTunes or whatever software you're using to play music with, have a look at the equaliser


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 30, 2011)

All you should have to do is make a wire for the Center/Sub that you can cut the sub lead.

Or you could just open it and add a switch on one of the sub signal wires coming from the amp on the back of it.


----------



## Raijian (Aug 30, 2011)

crush3r said:


> A simple solution would be turn the bass down on iTunes or whatever software you're using to play music with, have a look at the equaliser



It's VLC, and I can't really find anything to just turn down the bass without making the whole song sound strange.

Ended up swapping the set of speakers for an old Harman|Kardon set I have.


----------



## Nordberg (Sep 23, 2011)

What I did is just stuff some socks tightly into the port.  It lowers the bass, but doesn't completely kill it.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 23, 2011)

stuff socks in to the bass port, 
lowers the bass level, but not kills it.

makes the bass much tighter also


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2011)

Woaaah, you can just go to sounds in the control pannel, then choose your speakers then click configure or something.. you can choose to disable the sub, or make it a center speaker.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 23, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Is there any way to just play music out of the two front speakers and not the annoying subwoofer? I have onboard sound and I can't find any software that helps.









there is a switch that says 2.0 / 4.1 / 5.1 on the back of the AMP. if you switch to 2.0 it will kill the sub.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 23, 2011)

one more thing. if you plug the port hole on a sub it will be out of tune and you can potentially damage it.


----------



## RandomCorrectAnswer (Aug 9, 2012)

*Fixed - No Extra Software, No Socks, No Cutting of Wires or Modding*

Hello All,

I understand that this topic is almost a year old, but I think I have found the small silver lining of hope to those of us who own these speakers and can no longer stand the extreme amounts of bass the subwoofer puts out.

Along with OP, I am a Win7 x64 user who also uses VLC for a majority of my entertainment needs and I was facing the same distressing issue: Anyone I live with and around complained about the bass of the subwoofer.

While my solution may not be considered a perfect fix by the finicky, I'd rate it at least a 7/10 because it definitely made a difference. The bass _is_ still present, but it no longer vibrates your household along with those around you. *Note: If following these instructions, you will possibly notice a diminish in the sound quality. However, this is to be expected considering the fact that you're attempting to make your 5.1 speaker system operate as a 2.0.*

So, without further ado, *here's what I did to fix the too much bass issue:*

*Windows 7 x64 users only*, as I have not actually tried this on any other system. *I also laid out these instructions as if a novice computer user were reading them. For advanced users, a more concise set of instructions awaits you at the bottom (scroll to the blue text).*

------Novice Computer Users - Detailed Instructions

First, look on the back of your subwoofer (as pictured above) and be sure to move the tab so that it sits under the 5.1 setting.

Begin by clicking the start button, or Windows icon in the lower left corner of your homescreen/desktop/taskbar > Select/Click 'Control Panel' > Select/Click 'Sound'

Under the Playback tab (which it should have opened to by default), you should see an option listed simply as "Speakers" which should also be labeled as the default device (green check mark symbol). Single click the 'speakers' setting as to highlight it, and then mouse your way down to the "Configure" button. From there:

Select/Click 'Configure' > Select/Click '5.1 Surround' (no matter what setup you actually have) > Select/Click 'Next'

On this screen, entitled "Customize your Configuration", be sure that absolutely all of the fields are left blank. Uncheck everything!

Select/Click 'Next' > Leave these settings along unless you know what you're doing otherwise > Select/Click 'Next' > Select/Click 'Finish'.

All done! At this point you will definitely (possibly) notice a diminish in sound quality, but that is tolerable considering your other option. Enjoy the new settings.

------Advanced Computer Users - Concise Instructions

First, manually set your subwoofer tab to 5.1.

Start > Control Panel > Sound > Select 'Speakers' > Click 'Configure' > Click '5.1 Surround' > Click 'Next' > (Uncheck Everything) > Click 'Next' > (Ignore This Page) > Click 'Next' > Click 'Finish'. 

Done!


----------

